# DT Axis 3.0 wheels



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

I wonder if I should change out the DT Axis wheels that came on the Roubaix, for a set of Fulcrum 5s that I have already.


----------



## oldskoolm4 (Mar 14, 2009)

I couldn't make up my mind if I wanted a ham sandwich or a turkey sandwich when I was making my lunch this morning. I went with peanut butter and Jelly.


----------



## GTR2ebike (Jun 30, 2011)

oldskoolm4 said:


> I couldn't make up my mind if I wanted a ham sandwich or a turkey sandwich when I was making my lunch this morning. I went with peanut butter and Jelly.


 Did you make a thread about it, link?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

George M said:


> I wonder if I should change out the DT Axis wheels that came on the Roubaix, for a set of Fulcrum 5s that I have already.


you won't know if it's worth it until you try it.


----------



## Bosock (Apr 1, 2012)

I did not like the DT Swiss Axis 3 tires at all. Switch them out as I don't know if u could do worse.


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

<------ NOT a fan of the stock wheels!!!


----------



## Wheelieman (Aug 27, 2012)

If the wheels have DT hubs then I probably wouldn't change them. DT hubs are known for being really good high quality.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Wheelieman said:


> If the wheels have DT hubs then I probably wouldn't change them. DT hubs are known for being really good high quality.


Specialized, AFAIK, the hubs are derived from the DT 240 design.... differences? Dunno. But all I know, it's not an off the shelf DT 240


----------



## daniyarm (Aug 19, 2008)

I have DT axis 4.0 and while the hubs are not bad, the build itself sucks. No lateral stiffness and go out of true way too fast.


----------

